# Nottingham rock city parking?



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

As above, I have realised I havent been to RC for a few years now and last time I went into Nottingham the usual car park(Trinity Square) was being knocked down(I think) . So where do you park closest to Rock City now. Any help appreciated.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Talbot Street multi story is before Rock City on the left if you are coming down Talbot St. Might find some on street parking on or near Talbot St.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

There's a huge open one over the road.


----------

